# so everyone that said detroit would destroy the cavs..



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

are saying san antonio is going to destroy them too. people aren't even giving the cavs a chance.

i mean seriously...this team gets no respect. let's not forget cleveland beat the spurs twice in the season.

and on a side note, larry hughes should be playing more. i don't care how bad hughes has been..pavs was terrible tonight.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pavs was bad in the 4th but that was partly due to him getting the ball with only a few seconds left in the clock because our anemic offense became even worse when boobie fouled out. Unbelieavable how dependent we are on the rook and even more incredible we didn't play him more all year


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

At this point, I don't want peoples' respect anymore. Cleveland has found out how to convert negative energy into positive energy and productivity. Let the haters give this team more fuel for the fire. If suddenly everybody started giving Cleveland props, I'd actually be startled. So let the hate continue. Teams being overly confident against the Cavaliers is one of the reasons why Cleveland does well. They slip under the radar.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm with you Remy. We've been saying this all along and now people are finally trying to get on the bandwagon. The Bandwagon is full.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

quote me in every thread i've posted in for the last couple weeks.. cavs in 6 .. looks like i may be right!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

You can bet the Spurs won't be thinking they can walk through the Cavs. I don't think the Spurs are envying playing either of these two teams. Whoever wins the title is going to have to earn it.

Anyone that thinks it's going to be a cake walk is foolishly misguided, or his an agenda.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're winning this series because Hughes got hurt and my lineup that I wanted has finally got a chance to play togehter.

Plus Lebron just decided to go nuclear


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can you imagine what James would play like in the finals? I mean...you think he wants to win now, wait till the title is so close he can smell it, and the only thing standing in his way is Tim Duncan.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Seriously though if Hughes would not have gotten hurt: no way Lebron goes off. The Cavs would have probably called some plays for him so he could shoot up a bad jumper


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That's right. Did Hughes play at all in the fourth and Overtime? We pretty much just kept the rotation to Sasha, Gibson, Snow.

Dan Gibson basically does what we're paying Larry Hughes to do. He slashes, he hits open shots, he plays tough defense. He makes Larry pretty expendable. But since I doubt Larry is tradeable, I hope he accepts a bench spot next season. He'd be a good defensive matchup player to bring in off the bench occassionaly.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

We haven't won it yet?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> We haven't won it yet?


Yea I'd probably worry about winnning another game against Detroit before I talk about San Antonio


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

True we lost last year game 6: it ain't over till its over


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

cima said:


> are saying san antonio is going to destroy them too. *people aren't even giving the cavs a chance.*
> 
> *i mean seriously...this team gets no respect.* let's not forget cleveland beat the spurs twice in the season.


because even the Cav fans say he has no help


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

AllEyezonTX said:


> because even the Cav fans say he has no help


to a point, that's almost a true statement...


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> to a point, that's almost a true statement...


case in point of Lebron scoring the last 101 out of the last 102 points for the Cavs the other night. :worthy:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> That's right. Did Hughes play at all in the fourth and Overtime? We pretty much just kept the rotation to Sasha, Gibson, Snow.
> 
> Dan Gibson basically does what we're paying Larry Hughes to do. He slashes, he hits open shots, he plays tough defense. He makes Larry pretty expendable. But since I doubt Larry is tradeable, I hope he accepts a bench spot next season. He'd be a good defensive matchup player to bring in off the bench occassionaly.


I like our chances with a LBJ/Boobie/Sasha lineup. Lebron is straight up unguaradable period when teams can't cheat over with 2 other defenders. When those guys are out there, Lebron has two weapons who can spot shoot AND create off the bounce.

And teams KNOW he won't hesitate to dish off to them if open. And we don't lose anything defensively with them out there as well. 

I'm 100% confident with Boobie out there, i'd be fine with him playing 35-40 mins.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

As to the original topic I agree with Remy, we don't need any props. The Cavs get full of themselves too easily. 

Lebron plays better when he's criticized/under pressure to produce. Hopefully the pundits say we have no chance against SA


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

i like your chances of getting completly swept 4-0 by SA 

Cavs are the worst team to ever make the nba finals.........its embarassing how bad the east is this year

Im offering ucash odds of 6 to 1 that the finals goes further than 5 games ,if your interested then pm me


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

www.starbury.com said:


> i like your chances of getting completly swept 4-0 by SA
> 
> Cavs are the worst team to ever make the nba finals.........its embarassing how bad the east is this year
> 
> Im offering ucash odds of 6 to 1 that the finals goes further than 5 games ,if your interested then pm me


You always come into this forum to say something negative. Please brother, leave it alone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

"I love Gregg Popovich," Ferry said after the game Saturday. "But we're going down there to beat his butt."


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

www.starbury.com said:


> i like your chances of getting completly swept 4-0 by SA
> 
> Cavs are the worst team to ever make the nba finals.........its embarassing how bad the east is this year
> 
> Im offering ucash odds of 6 to 1 that the finals goes further than 5 games ,if your interested then pm me


that cavs not being that great is just a testament to how damn good lebron is


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have made up a song for all you cavs fans to the tune of Avril Lavigne's Girlfriend
hey hey you you the cavs are in the finals 
no way no way lebron's is now a star
hey hey you you the cavs are in the finals
what do you guys think


----------



## Spudd (Jun 20, 2004)

The spurs are a far superior team. However i think the cavs matchup quite well with them.

Gibson has to start in place of sasha. We need sasha coming off the bench for 30 minutes a game like manu. Gibson has to be given the 1st opportunity to guard parker, we have nothing to lose. No one else on the cavs can take him so give the rookie a shot.

Lebron will not have to defend much this series as he'll be on bowen, so he should be alot more focused on attack. 

I think this series is just gonna come down to how either teams defend the opposing superstar. The spurs deserve to be strong favourites, but the cavs should not be underestimated. With Lebron on the court, anything can happen. This series could get really interesting if cleveland pick up an early game in san antonio, the Q has become a bit of a fortress & im sure the crowd will be at a hole new level witnessing their 1st ever nba finals. 
My Prediction - Cavs in 6.


----------



## LostInGeorgia (Jun 29, 2006)

Spudd said:


> The spurs are a far superior team. However i think the cavs matchup quite well with them.
> 
> Gibson has to start in place of sasha. We need sasha coming off the bench for 30 minutes a game like manu. Gibson has to be given the 1st opportunity to guard parker, we have nothing to lose. No one else on the cavs can take him so give the rookie a shot.
> 
> ...




i agree that the key will be defending the other teams superstar, that being said, in the 4th quarter of close games I expect to see Lebron guarding Duncan at times, if hes not in foul trouble, Lebron wants to prove he can play D as well, and I think he can do a decent job against Duncan...probably more along the lines of Lebron guarding him one time, then the next time down the court having andy guard Duncan, keep switching to keep Duncan off balance


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Can we stop the "we get no respect" stuff? The media is all over LeBron's nuts anytime he does anything decent. Were the Heat predicted to beat Detroit or Dallas? No. Were the Pistons predicted to beat Boston (?) or the Lakers? No. There's always a favorite and an underdog, it's really not you verses the World.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Can we stop the "we get no respect" stuff? The media is all over LeBron's nuts anytime he does anything decent. Were the Heat predicted to beat Detroit or Dallas? No. Were the Pistons predicted to beat Boston (?) or the Lakers? No. There's always a favorite and an underdog, it's really not you verses the World.


The "no respect sentiment" came from the classic scenario of criticizing the Cavaliers following a loss or poor performance from LeBron James, coupled with a built-in excuse of "the other team was not on their A-game" or the opposing side "took the Cavaliers for granted." Hence the media was playing the perfect strategy: highlight the negatives and downplay the positives. To the extent of "us against the world," that goes beyond the Cleveland Cavaliers and carries over to Ohio sports in general and the attitudes shown on national television, in website articles and magazines. The media may love LeBron, outside of Charlie Rosen, Skip Bayless and a host of other individuals, but love for the franchise, state and the rest of the team is still not there on a national level.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

FWIW, people always say the West will win because of they are from a superior conference. Last year's final was a perfect example of anything can happen. It will definitly be a good series.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> to a point, that's almost a true statement...


he has help now...the city of clev. has changed the number of 911 to D.Gib Cellphone:biggrin:


----------



## Nya (Apr 15, 2007)

i want the spurs to win but i never doubted the cavaliers. they are a really good team and can give the spurs some competition. 


GO SPURS


----------



## carlos710 (Jun 13, 2002)

the spurs will destroy the cavs :biggrin:


----------

